# Unofficial Linux Mint 5 Wallpapers by me



## Dark Star (Apr 7, 2008)

*Linux Mint 5 dedicated wallpapers  Hope you like them*

*www.imgx.org/files/14772_ytdjp/Mint%205%20Gnome%20Preview______by___Shashwat.png *www.imgx.org/files/14773_x8eme/Mint%205%20KDE%20Preview______by___Shashwat.png​
To download the wallpaper download the zip pack .. Which contains the 1920X1200 [WS], 1600X1200 [4:3], 2 Previews of bother the Gnome and KDE version 

*Download : * **www.mediafire.com/?d2bbypxtjel*

Hope you all like it 

Regards


----------



## Garbage (Apr 7, 2008)

nice !!!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 7, 2008)

The font's a turn off for me. Try a better font which suits those clean chunks of white perfectly. Or get rid of it. 

The background is amazing, no doubt.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 7, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> The font's a turn off for me. Try a better font which suits those clean chunks of white perfectly. Or get rid of it.
> 
> The background is amazing, no doubt.



+1...


----------



## Night Rider (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 7, 2008)

Official or unofficial I will use it!!
Thanks a lot and best of luck for future work.


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 7, 2008)

awesome..!


----------



## Dark Star (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks .. Glad you liked it 

Edit : Will post a new one with Logo.. As Mint Editor has requested for Mint 5


----------



## Dark Star (Apr 8, 2008)

I am sorry I used that font.. The name of the font is Porcelain.. Lots of people pointed towards the fonts and on Ed request here is Mint 5 Wallpaper with official Logo  If you want any improvement just tell I'll be happy to contribute to Mint 

*www.imgx.org/files/14801_yt3eg/Mint%205%20KDE%20Preview______by___Shashwat.png *www.imgx.org/files/14802_ia0vm/Mint%205%20Gnome%20Preview______by___Shashwat.png​ 
Download  : *www.mediafire.com/?32mmcvebyza

Resolutions are same just enjoy..   

Regards


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 8, 2008)

This is nice again


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 20, 2008)

This is very nice. Can I please have the resized version of 1024*800?? Is it possible for me to resize this to the required resolution using Gimp? If so, could you please tell me the step-by-step details?? I don't have much experience using Gimp


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 21, 2008)

this is now looking cool


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 21, 2008)

The Fonts are nice now , n wallpapers are awesome !


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 21, 2008)

good work........


----------



## ThinkFree (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice


----------



## praka123 (Apr 21, 2008)

@phenom:use gimp to resize.


----------



## coolpcguy (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice wallies DarkStar!


----------

